# SD reader not working properly with gentoo-sources 2.6.35-r4

## OnlyTux

Hello, I am having for the first time a glitch with my SD card reader.

My cell phone has an old Sandisk 2GB micro SD card which I often use to pass some data.

The hardware:

```
06:04.1 FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc ENE PCI Memory Stick Card Reader Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0090

06:04.2 SD Host controller: ENE Technology Inc ENE PCI Secure Digital Card Reader Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0090

   Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci

   Kernel modules: sdhci-pci

06:04.3 FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc: (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0090

06:04.4 FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc SD/MMC Card Reader Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0090

   Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci

   Kernel modules: sdhci-pci
```

The kernel (I use a stable x86 profile but I cannot use 2.6.34 kernel version because of an Intel VGA driver bug):

```
# uname -a

Linux OnlyTux-Poland 2.6.35-gentoo-r4 #2 PREEMPT Thu Aug 26 02:23:04 CEST 2010 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) M CPU 430 @ 1.73GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

The .config:

```
#

# MMC/SD/SDIO Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI=m

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI_PCI=m

# CONFIG_MMC_RICOH_MMC is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI_PLTFM is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_WBSD is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_TIFM_SD is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_CB710 is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_VIA_SDMMC is not set

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK is not set

CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS=y
```

The error:

```
# tail -f /var/log/messages

Oct 12 16:26:19 OnlyTux kernel: [11189.544075] mmc1: error -110 whilst initialising SD card
```

This is what happens as I insert the card in my laptop's SD reader. Nothing else happens.

However, if I manually modprobe sdhci-pci *immediately* before inserting the card, everything goes right again:

```
# tail -f /var/log/messages

Oct 12 17:01:35 OnlyTux kernel: [13306.200959] mmc1: new SD card at address e624

Oct 12 17:01:35 OnlyTux kernel: [13306.203098] mmcblk0: mmc1:e624 SU02G 1.89 GiB 

Oct 12 17:01:35 OnlyTux kernel: [13306.203162]  mmcblk0: p1

Oct 12 17:01:36 OnlyTux hald: mounted /dev/mmcblk0p1 on behalf of uid 1000
```

Did I make a mistake? Or maybe something has changed with the latest kernel or with udev rules or else which I cannot notice?

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.

Best regards.

----------

## bjlockie

Try compiling it in the kernel.

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI=m

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI_PCI=m

----------

